

History of Lisp - parenthesis
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP

======
rbanffy
I am speechless.

Not because of LISP, but because this history preservation effort really
deserves all support we can give them. Unfortunately the mailing list and
volunteer forms are 404'ed. The contact form works just fine.

------
pmcjones
I'm the editor of the History of Lisp web site at the Computer History Museum.
I'm sorry about the 404s, but if you email me, I will be happy to answer
questions, and help you get involved.

Paul McJones (paul at mcjones dot org)

